# Yet another boring sunset (last midnight)



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

Taken last night between 11 pm and midnight ... 2 minutes walk from my doorstep.

A different example can be found here (same spot):
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=914987

1: 23:28






2: 23:51





3: 23:53


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh......my.......goodness!! Is that view ever stunning! Those colours are glorious, and with the calm water, the reflections are incredible. It's terribly difficult to pick a fave, but if there was a gun to my head I'd have to go with #3 as the vegetation in the foreground really adds interest to the shot, IMO.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 11, 2007)

Nah, 2, it's got that sweeping look. 


This was at midnight?

where the heck are YOU? 

Fantastic color!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks both!



Sw1tchFX said:


> where the heck are YOU?



just here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84287


----------



## ravikiran (Jun 11, 2007)

Hai Alex,
Remember one thing. Sunrise and Sunset is never boring. That's to be taken for granted. Lucky you live in such a beautiful place. Thanks for sharing and expecting more and more from you,
ravi.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

ravikiran said:


> Hai Alex,
> Remember one thing. Sunrise and Sunset is never boring. That's to be taken for granted. Lucky you live in such a beautiful place. Thanks for sharing and expecting more and more from you,
> ravi.



Thanks 

Yes, it is a beautiful place and I feel privileged. But unfortunately I will only live here for a very limited time this summer.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2007)

So is this sunset and sunrise all in one and within minutes, and the "darkest" time of the night is shown in Photo 2? Whoa! I have always wanted to see and experience that myself but so far haven't. Lovely. Wonderful. All three of them! Can't pick a favourite, and please: DON'T put a gun to my head :shock:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> So is this sunset and sunrise all in one and within minutes, and the "darkest" time of the night is shown in Photo 2? Whoa! I have always wanted to see and experience that myself but so far haven't. Lovely. Wonderful. All three of them! Can't pick a favourite, and please: DON'T put a gun to my head :shock:



well, it is definitely sunset:
Sunrise: 1:20 AM
Sunset: 11:43 PM
however, visible light is already 24hrs

the nights will get even shorter though ...

photo 3 is just zoomed in on photo 2


----------



## noescape (Jun 11, 2007)

The word "mesmerizing" comes to mind... Spectacular.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 11, 2007)

Define boring because these deffinately are not in my book. Great shots. Beautiful colors.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> well, it is definitely sunset


 
STILL all great pics!!! 
Sunset/combined sunset-sunrise - doesn't matter. They are plain BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## flofrog (Jun 11, 2007)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone! So you want me to go out again this night, get mosquito bites all over again and try a few more?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes. Mosquito bites for Alex! (And wonderful photos for us!) :cheer: 
(As long as those darn little buzzers are not in *my* bedroom.............)


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Yes. Mosquito bites for Alex! (And wonderful photos for us!) :cheer:



Hmmm, did that sound a bit selfish? .... or maybe it is pure sadism? 

I am dead tired today since I hardly got any sleep last night (got up early this morning) .. so no promises, but maybe I will try!


----------



## Peniole (Jun 11, 2007)

#2 is just phenomenal, beautiful neighbourhood


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Hmmm, did that sound a bit *selfish*?


What? Don't know that word! 



			
				Alex_B said:
			
		

> .... or maybe it is pure sadism?


Hey!
NEVER!



			
				Alex_B said:
			
		

> I am dead tired today


That counts!
OK, no need to go out again tonight and get yourself bitten by the mosquitos. I hope you sleep ALREADY ...

....so you can stay up
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*...tomorrow night  *
*Muahahahahahaa!*


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 11, 2007)

*zzzzz*


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 11, 2007)

Very very nice shots!!!!   

Question?  Were any of these long exposures or what are the setting for the above photos?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Vaporous (Jun 11, 2007)

Your too humble Alex those are fantastic! The colors are brilliant


----------



## DRodgers (Jun 11, 2007)

Great job Alex I really love number 2 and please put on some deep woods off and take some more for us :thumbup:


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, Great Shots! I love the 2nd one


----------



## greenbee (Jun 11, 2007)

the red reflection looks like butterfly wings 
so beautiful


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you all!



OttawaPhotog said:


> Question?  Were any of these long exposures or what are the setting for the above photos?



actually, all taken at ISO 250, f/4 and

t=1/400s   f=105mm
t=1/125s   f= 24mm
t=1/250s   f= 60mm

for number 1, 2 and 3 respectively.

So it is all fairly short exposures, shot handheld actually, but rather wide aperture.


----------



## Frans (Jun 12, 2007)

Brilliant Shots Alex


----------



## Goldeeno (Jun 12, 2007)

Amazing shots mate, cant pick my fav, i love them all. The colours and shapes there just amazing. Nature you gotta love it!


----------



## Hair Bear (Jun 12, 2007)

Number 2, stunning

thanks for posting and I've never seen a boring sunset or sunrise in my life


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks all, will post some of last night soon (I was forced to go outside and do the shots by a very demanding LaFoto ) ... we had bad weather though, so it looks less nice but more dramatic in the sky ...


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

What?
Did I not tell you to *go to sleep*!?!?!?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> What?
> Did I not tell you to *go to sleep*!?!?!?



we all know what you really meant!

...


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

so, do I have to get out again this night?


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> so, do I have to get out again this night?


Yes. 

These are quite stunning. I, like LaFoto, cannot (and will not) pick a favorite.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry, guess I will just get to bed soon .. no shots from today


----------



## hamburger (Jun 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> So you want me to go out again this night, get mosquito bites all over again and try a few more?



Didn't you know the Streuselkuchen look is all the rage these days?

Come on, how about a little sacrifice for all of us???? 

No honestly, that's some amazing nighttime you're capturing there!


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 16, 2007)

Boring boring boring !!!
 I wish my shots were as boring as theese, :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Theese have a serious WOW factor for me, I would like to choose a favourite but They are all Superb

Deano


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 16, 2007)

ooh I like that second shot! 
It's not a typical sunset shot.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks *blushes*


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 19, 2007)

Fantastic work


----------



## skieur (Jun 20, 2007)

OK, how far north are you, that the sun does not set until almost midnight?

skieur


----------



## Hoppy (Jun 20, 2007)

When I looked at this thread my jaw DROPPED........ #2 is just the best!!!!!!!!!

I can't put into words what I think
AMAZING


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks all



skieur said:


> OK, how far north are you, that the sun does not set until almost midnight?
> 
> skieur



I am currently mainly stationed just a tiny bit below the arctic circle, however
 I do trips north of it from time to time. So there you get no sunset or sunrise at the moment.


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 28, 2007)

Stop it, stop it, stop it.
These are brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 29, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> Stop it, stop it, stop it.
> These are brilliant! :thumbup:



thanks!

did stop it already


----------

